# Sea Noob / Veteran Fresh - help for Naples.



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I made most of this post in a more general fishing forum and have had little response. I did some additional Google searching and came across this forum which seems much better suited. Before this post, I performed this search and have read many of the threads. I will eventually get to every post in the 176 results: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=122825&pp= I will also be searching the less specific areas and soaking up as much information as possible, but would _really_ appreciate some direction in this thread to avoid spamming up the forum. Well met.

*Intro:*
I enjoy fishing anywhere and anytime I can; after 25 years I've never gotten good at it. Last weekend I was spinning for smallmouth in Craig Creek and throwing flies to Brook trout in a nearby 'secret spot'. Last month I tried for a fly fishing "Smokies Slam" (failed, caught no brown) on the Little River and it's Fish Camp Prong. This weekend I will be kayaking at Ceasers Creek reservoir catching crappie near the structure and Walleye at the dropoffs. I love to fish!

*Sea Noob*
I have only fished saltwater from a charter, trolling with handlines and catching a boat load of Mackerel, but it did not feel like fishing to me. I will be staying for over a week _*(6/14 PM to 6/22 AM)*_ at my In-Laws condo located in _Naples' "Pelican Bay"_. I will have access to "their" beach and shuttle service. I will NEED to get away from my Mother-In-Law frequently, and plan to use the time trying my luck at the many varied locations and ways to fish in Naples (and surrounding area). I am hoping to try the pier, the surf, the canals, and anwhere my feet (and car) can take me. I am open to them all, as frequently as my wife will allow me to escape. I also want to get my 11 year old son and 9 year old daughter out for brief trips (all their attention span lasts); I'm thinking the pier. _Which should I target to have the best chance for my children to catch something of any size? Which should I target to have the best chance to catch some cooking size fish?_

*My Rods/Reels, I plan on packing the following:*

Okuma Coronado Bait Feeder (CD-55 I think) on Bass Pro Power Plus Tropy Class 7'6" Med Hvy rod
Shimano Sienna (model 4000 FD I think) on Bass Pro Power Plus Trophy Class 6'6" Med Hvy Rod
Okuma Avenger Bait Feeder (model ABF30 I think) on Ugly Stick 6'6" Medium Rod 8# fill (is a rod this light worth bringing? maybe in the canals?)
*Surf Rod - Buying:*
I don't think the above will be best suited for surf, (_I could be wrong_). I am planing on purchasing a surf rod, hopefully mounting the Coronado on. I'm thinking at least 9' up to 12'; _will those lengths suit me and any reason to pick one over the other_? (sometimes the larger ones are cheaper on Amazon) I have experience casting 9' fly rods and 13' Tenkara rods so I believe I will be able to cast the longer ones without issue. My trips to the area will be infrequent so I want to limit my expenditure on the the surf rod, preferably $50 range max. I'm considering the following, cheaper the better. _Any advice on these or another one I should consider?_: 

Okuma Tundra 12': - $30 
Hurricane Black Beauty (10',12'): $31 -$36 
Okuma Longitude (10',11',12'): $50-$55
Ugly Stick Big Water 9' - $57
Diawa Sealine 10' - $60

I was initially thinking of also bringing my Ross WW Fly Rod and Reel, 9#, WF line, however I suspect spinning gear with bait will be more productive for a noob trip.

*Line:*
I think I will be stripping the mono from the Coronado and Sienna to put on braid. I want to try to put the same braid on both to buy 1 big spool of braid. _Is "Eposeidon SuperPower" Dyneema acceptable?_ I can get 20#500M$23/1100M$33 or 25#500M$23/100M$35. I'm leaning towards the big spool, _should I consider lighter/heavier line_? I suspect respooling the Avenger will be unnecessary for light tackle. 

*Gear:*
I believe I will also need to purchase a drop net for the pier, a sand flea rake (and container to keep them alive in), a PVC sand anchor and bring an ice chest. Anything else critical?

*Terminal Tackle:*
I will be making dropper knot rigs on Fluoro with 2 stainless hook droppers, a swivel, a clip swivel and a beefy sinker to serve me at both the pier and the surf. _What # strength fluoro would be good for these? What hook size should I get for using the Sand Fleas? What hook sizes for the other suggested live baits such as shrimp?_

It appears there are some preferred jigs, I saw a youtube video talking about a "pink banana jig" also specifying not to buy the inferior ones from the Ace Hardware. _Are there name brands I can seek out the preferred jigs? What additional Terminal tackle (jigs, hook sizes, flies, etc) should I acquire?_

*Maps:*
I have an elite subscription to Trimble's GPS Hunt and Fish and will have access to GPS on very good area maps with public land and weather overlays on my phone. This will _assist _me in locating where and when to fish once I have general areas. Advise from locals is always better than the best of "e" guides. 

I have 6 weeks to equip myself and prepare. What have I missed? I have a birthday this month and want to request the necessary gear as presents. I really appreciate any help and direction the community can provide.

Thank you all,
- Matt -


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol.. sometimes I feel like I'm the only guy who lived and fished around this area haha. I fished Captiva down to Lovers Key, just an hour or so north of Naples

1) A big surf rod is totally optional, you can catch plenty with a 6ft-8ft rod, whats more important is that you can cast 2-4oz weights without snapping ur rods. 6oz for the passes when the current is pulling. 

2) Not sure what kinda braid you should get, I ran 30lb braid and it served me well, I think the only time I snapped it is when I hooked into a tarpon on a bridge and had the drag set too tight lol. But the 30lb was enough for 3ft sharks and rays. 

3) No need for a sand flea rake.. I've haven't seen them around my area Ft Myers/Sanibel. Shrimp is the only bait u need.. If your fishing a pier catch bait fish under the pier with a sibiki rig and toss em out in the second slough. 

4) Two hook rigs did well for me with all the whiting and pompano, haven't used Fluoro so I don't know what kind of difference it would make. I would recommend using 1/0 or 2/0 Khale hooks with fresh dead shrimp. By far the best hooks I've used for whiting and pomps, hooks pretty well into trout who decide to pick up a free snack too and other things. If your specifically targeting trout with live shrimp then go with a 3/0 Khale. I'd stock up on 2oz pyramids, a few 4oz pyramids and few 6oz pyramids if ur fishing the pass and current is strong.. 2oz is what I used 80% of the time lol.

As for Areas.. Hit the beach if you want Whiting and Pomps sometimes you'll get trout, reds, sharks, jacks and other stuff on the prowl. If you find a nice hole in the sand bar, definitely fish it you can probably find some bigger fish in there. Passes are normally OK in the early mornings if the current is pulling, and you've got grass flats or it's high tide and the water is churning. I've found that general area's aren't as important as just locating a good spot... Meaning, you've found a nice break in the sand bar or a strong current is pulling coquina clams out into deeper water and your fishing a rising/falling tide. If it's low tide or the tide isn't moving then your only chances are to cast waaaay out there or hit the piers and see if you can drop anything behind the first bar or near the second bar. Otherwise you'll just find catfish.... don't bother fishing at night.. mostly catfish unless ur trying live bait..


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Greetings Matt,

First, everything Vinnx said is spot on in my experience fishing that area. I am not local in SW Florida however I have a place on Sanibel and travel the area often for work and fish the area quite a bit. I will add a little to Vinnx fine advice from my experience.

I would definitely bring your Fly Rod. The Snook fishing along the beaches of SW Florida are truly World Class and if conditions are right you can sight fish cursing Snook within a 40 foot cast of the beach. I NEVER EVER head to that area without my 8 wt and a few flies.

I also always bring a spinning rod 7 to 8 ft, 3000 - 4000 size reel spooled with 10# braid and a 20 - 30# floro leader for plug and jig fishing the beaches and wade fishing the many grass flats in that area.

On the East coast where I live, I fish surf rods from 10 to 13 feet all the time... never take any of that gear when I go to the Naples / Sanibel area. For bait fishing in the SW area I bring a 8 1/2 ft conventional rod rated up to 3 oz, ABU 6500 reel spooled with 20# braid and bottom rigs. 

These three rigs serve my needs. Hope that helps.

I always bring a few Got-cha plugs in chrome for the Spanish and Trout off the beach and the pier, white bucktails 1/4 and 1/2 oz, and I always have at least a couple of those pink banana jigs from the Ace. My all time go to plug for that area is the Got-cha, my all time go to fly is a crystal white Schminnow. Add some fresh shrimp, salted clams and live bait on a sibiki and you will most definitely catch FISH.

IMO critical gear I recommend: Good polarized sun glasses, wading (flats) boots, sunscreen ( Reef Safe, Back Country SPF30), Fishing cap, line nippers and forceps, leaders and leader material, a couple of long sleeve casting tees and quick dry shorts, a flats pack to carry your stuff ( spinning or fly fishing) and at least one bottle of Flor-de Cana 7 year Rum ( to toast that " Fly Caught Beach Snook)

Tight Lines and Fair Winds.

Cheers,

JM


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Thank you soo much for this reply! Sounds like the Sibiki rig can save me some money. I read that baitfish can sell for upwards of a buck or so around the pier. Do you buy live shrimp or use frozen ones?

Reading the water and structure is critical in freshwater. It sounds like finding the bars and breaks in them from both the Pier and the shore is critical. Do you have any suggestions for someone who has no clue what to look for? I might see if I can find a book, your suggestions there could change this from a casting expedition to a catching one.. 

I was looking at 25lb but at your advice I think I will go 30. With that strength line will I be able to forgo the drop net on the pier?

Turns out the BPS Trophy Class rods I have listed are downrigger type (for lake stripers). For $30 rods they have worked well and will probably be good for the pier, but that big flex won't cast well. Turns out BSP has "offshore angler" brand 12' and 15' models that are well reviewed and $32 and $37 respectively. Might get 2 of the 12' or one of each. Should suffice for this trip and next time I make it back down. 



Vinnx said:


> Lol.. sometimes I feel like I'm the only guy who lived and fished around this area haha. I fished Captiva down to Lovers Key, just an hour or so north of Naples
> 
> 1) A big surf rod is totally optional, you can catch plenty with a 6ft-8ft rod, whats more important is that you can cast 2-4oz weights without snapping ur rods. 6oz for the passes when the current is pulling.
> 2) Not sure what kinda braid you should get, I ran 30lb braid and it served me well, I think the only time I snapped it is when I hooked into a tarpon on a bridge and had the drag set too tight lol. But the 30lb was enough for 3ft sharks and rays.
> ...


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Thanks JM!

Fly rod will be packed! Clousers work? I'm a poor tier but big hooks and buck hair is pretty easy. I think the Snook fishing will be closed though? How easy is C&R for them, and will 8" forceps suffice?

Flor De Cana is the best darned rum I have had. The ~$25 bottle of that tastes way better to me than the Ron/Zaya/ whatever the rum people say is better and 2x-3x the price. My FIL will have Pyrat to mooch off of, but I'll be sipping Flor with my stogie.

Tight Lines!
- Matt -



surf-a-fish said:


> Greetings Matt,
> 
> First, everything Vinnx said is spot on in my experience fishing that area. I am not local in SW Florida however I have a place on Sanibel and travel the area often for work and fish the area quite a bit. I will add a little to Vinnx fine advice from my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmm.. I'd still bring a pier net for the pier. While 30lb would be enough for some fish.. you also run the risk that your fish might just fall off the hook while ur picking it up! Specially those Trout, I lost a few like that... hell the one time I was in a trout run I lost about 3 fish because I was using some Circle hooks that just wouldn't hook em properly. I was lucky enough to catch one trout because he wouldn't let go of the bait fish, when I dragged him on the beach the bait and hook just fell out of his mouth lol. 


But yea.. just go with live shirmp, they'll probably die but fresher the better. Some frozen shrimp are just mushy and horrible smelling. Some bait shops will have great specials of 50 mixed shrimp for 10$. Also carry a small bit of squid to bait ur Sibiki's with.. sometimes the flasher on the Sibiki aren't enough, tip with very very small bits of squids and the bait will be all over it. If I'm fishing the beach and I feel my shrimp is getting stolen.. that's when I'll toss out a Sibiki with Squid and catch something for live bait. 


There's soo much to explain about finding good locations, I would just advise that you search "Reading the Beach, Reading the Surf, Rip Currents, Hole in Sand bar" etc on these forums. Tons of info. If you really want to kill time it's best to just find a day where the high tide will be at a nice time and just go scouting at low tide.. then wait for high tide to bring the fish lol


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Matt,

Snook season really only applies if you are to "keep" one. The season will be closed (for harvest) but Snook are a very hardy fish concerning C&R. Very similar to Bass in that regard. 

I do not fish Clousers on the beach. You need a suspending bait fish imitation in white to match to bait fish you will find along the surf. All white Deceivers can be good, however the Schminnow is hands down the BEST fly for that whole area and even easier to tie than Clousers. Google or Youtube that pattern and tie some in size 2 and you will be very glad you did. At first light, off the beach, before the wind gets up you will have a ball with this fly. Spanish, Seatrout, Snook, you name it... if it eats a little fish...it will eat a Schminnow. I promise.

As for Clousers, I would bring a few Bead-Chain Clousers in dark colors size 4 if your going to wade some grass flats. Another very good (and easy) flats pattern is called a "simple redfish fly" you can also find on youtube. I tie those in both 4 and 6 for the flats. All flats flies need to be weedless.

As for bait shrimp... live is better than fresh and fresh is better than frozen.

If you fish the Naples Pier you will find lots of folks there more than willing to help you out. As for pier specific gear, pier (drop) nets and the like... others there will have all that stuff and will gladly help out if you catch the big stuff. Same thing on the popular bridges and causeways in that area. I think the lighter you go on the line.. the more hookups your going to get... I rarely fish anything over 20# braid as a running line, you will need a floro or mono leader spinning or fly fishing. Around bridge pilings for example Ill often use 20# braid with a 20 foot 30# mono shock leader and a 3 ft 60# bite tip for BIG Snook. 

Also wanted to mention, you might look into bringing some of your Bass gear. The Bass, Bluegill and Peacock Bass fishing can be a ton of fun along the Tamiami Trail and youll get to see the Everglades as well. Some REAL BIG Gators as well. 

Later,
JM


----------



## Lophius (May 31, 2013)

JM and Vinnx, you guys are giving some great advice for this area. Thanks-a-lot.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Lophius said:


> JM and Vinnx, you guys are giving some great advice for this area. Thanks-a-lot.


What he said... :fishing:


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I've located a bunch of resources for reading the surf. Thanks for the pointer.
Your post also made me aware of the tide factor which I am unused to. I've got a lot more to read. 
I worked up this chart for the days I will be there (I have better formatting, Solar & Lunar Rise/Set times on an Excel Sheet):

Date | High | Low |High| Low | 
6/15 3:15 8:27	13:54 21:20
6/16 4:05 9:20	14:52 22:09
6/17 4:55 10:19	16:03 23:00
6/18 5:45 11:28	17:52 23:56
6/19 6:35 12:41	18:44 
6/20 7:26 0:57	20:09 13:56
6/21 8:18 1:58	21:40 15:02
6/22 9:10 2:57	23:01 16:00

*Sinkers:*
Bass Pro wants a mint for Pyramid sinkers, found some much better prices on (USA Made!) sinkers on eBay. If I 12+ quantity the sinkers are a lot less expensive. I am planning on getting Pyramids in 2 ounce and 4 ounce for the beach. How many sinkers would it be advisable to have on hand? If local shops have better prices than Bass Pro, perhaps I should just buy them there?:
What weight should be used at the pier? I initially thought a lot of the there was near the pier with little or no casting there.
The "sputnik" sinkers look really cool, but very pricey - worth it for a noob?

Thank you all!
- Matt -


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like a fun trip. Looks like a lot of good advice so I'll just make some general comments. Also, I almost always fish the east coast which is different in many ways, mainly the voracity of the surf, so take that into consideration. 

For a surf pole you probably don't need one that large. On the west coast the surf is gentle. Over here we use big rods and heavier weights to deal with large breakers and heavy riptides. I always look to use as little weight as possible, generally 1 oz pyramids are fine when conditions allow. If that doesn't hold I'll use the sputnicks and/ or go up in weight. Sputnicks are great when things are rolling around a bunch but yes, they cost a lot more. If you need more than 2 oz to hold, things are pretty darn rough out there. Past 2 oz it's almost no fun since it'll be blowing and rolling all over the place. I wouldn't get crazy about buying your weights, you can find them all over the place in Florida, Walmart has the best prices.

I use flurocarbon line, 20lb for my leader. I tie 3 dropper loops and use small circle hooks, maybe 1's or 2's. Best bait and easiest to find is simply frozen shrimp. Pinch off small sections and attach to your hook. I see a lot of folks use the whole shrimp but most surf fish are smaller so use smaller baits.

Salt fishing is like fresh fishing, look for structure. If you can find structure in a river, an inlet (or pass as they call if on the west coast) is basically the same. On a pier or jetty, most folks will overlook the structure under their feet, but that's the best place for fishing. Don't have to cast far. I prefer sliding egg sinkers with that kind of fishing, same as before, only as much weight as needed to hold.

What might be fun is to find a bar or dropoff somewhere along the pass and wade out to it. Then just fish the edges of it when the tide comes in. We used to have great luck with that up closer to Tampa Bay.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Orange!

I wouldn't have even had any 1 ounce sinkers packed and would have started throwing 4s. I'll check WalMart, that will be much easier than eBay.. I just default to BPS for terminal tackle as I can make it there and back during lunch. 

Three hooks on a leader sounds effective, yet easier to cast than a "hopper dropper" on a fly rod since the weight will be at the bottom. I haven't investigated the state regulations about hook and line quantity limits, but it sounds like Florida is a lot more lenient about these things than Ohio and Tennessee. I figure after I do more research and then spend an evening watching TV and tying some rigs. I notice some have beads and some have floats; is it best to tie both types? I've seen hook recommendations from 3 up to 2/0. I know selection depends a lot on what is biting. The good thing with dropper loops; I will be able to swap hook sizes with little time/effort.

I have my line ordered and will have 30# braid on my Shimano 4000 and Okuma 55, and 10# on my Okuma 30. It appears adding 2 zeroes to each of the Okumas offer equivalent capacity to other brands. I'm thinking casting out the bigger ones with weight and bait and working jigs and plugs closer in with the smaller one. Will that be a good approach? Hopefully that will suffice? 



Orange said:


> Sounds like a fun trip. Looks like a lot of good advice so I'll just make some general comments. Also, I almost always fish the east coast which is different in many ways, mainly the voracity of the surf, so take that into consideration.
> 
> For a surf pole you probably don't need one that large. On the west coast the surf is gentle. Over here we use big rods and heavier weights to deal with large breakers and heavy riptides. I always look to use as little weight as possible, generally 1 oz pyramids are fine when conditions allow. If that doesn't hold I'll use the sputnicks and/ or go up in weight. Sputnicks are great when things are rolling around a bunch but yes, they cost a lot more. If you need more than 2 oz to hold, things are pretty darn rough out there. Past 2 oz it's almost no fun since it'll be blowing and rolling all over the place. I wouldn't get crazy about buying your weights, you can find them all over the place in Florida, Walmart has the best prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

If you can tie your own rigs, then definitely do it. Mine are tied like this, barrel swivel, 20 lb fluorocarbon leader, 3 dropper loops with #1 circle hooks, 1oz pyramid weight. The store bought rigs always have too much weight, too big hooks, thick line or even steel leaders, plus beads, etc. Sometimes I use beads but I default to a very simple, plain approach which seems to work.

Also, I saw you ask about sand flea rakes. Not sure how many you'll find over there but I've been beach fishing forever and I simply catch the fleas by hand. Spot them first, you can see them along the edge of the water when the waves recede off the beach. Dig your hands in a scooping action several inches down. If you are friendly, find someone with a rake and they'll let you borrow it or even give you some fleas.

Another thing to maybe try if you like getting up early, you can cast along the shoreline at first light, sometimes you can get some big fish that cruise right up near the shore over there.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Thanks again for all the advice. 

I'm now planning on how to mobilize the gear I take to the surf, a 5 gallon bucket and my small wheel "ice cube" cooler, with a chair, sand spikes and rods on my back. Maybe I can find a way to put rod holders on the cooler. The first few days I will pack frozen shrimp in the cooler but hope to locate sand fleas by digging or baitfish with the sabiki rig. If that doesn't pan out I read about a 24 Hour bait shop in town. 

Speaking of 24 hour, does anyone know what hours are you allowed to fish on Naples beaches? A bunch of google searches have been fruitless on this one.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

More comments/questions on bait.

I'll try to get live shrimp when possible, though storage and transport to the beach could be challenging. For fresh shrimp as opposed to frozen, would I just go to a grocery or market for those? In Ohio, the shrimp in the display case have a small previously frozen disclaimer.

Cast net or sabiki baitfish? Is it worth bringing the net or just try the Sabiki and fall back on others? I had very little luck and complete lack of skill using a cast net for Shad in big Tennessee and Kentucky lakes; factor that in. I'm considering watching youtube videos and practicing throwing my net IF anyone thinks I could be productive. 

When casting out baitfish, is a single hook "fish finder" rig with the sliding sinker and barrel swivel in front of the hook better than the "pompano rig" with hooks on dropper loops and sinker at the bottom?

I want to hammer down species and bait in advance. It sounds like live>fresh>frozen shrimp is a great bait and will work for many fish from the beach. For other possible bait, will whole/cut baitfish be worth casting? Squid? What about bloodworms or the "fishbites' alternatives?

I will be visiting local bait stores for this information as well. I worked at a bait & tackle store some 20+ years ago, and provided productive advice to our customers; a sports reporter called me a few times and I was a bit more vague. Here's some advice that may work for some of you. While working at the bait store I gave away my "secret spots", and even marked on a free map to parents with kids or pretty girls. If you have an attractive girlfriend, send her in on her own to purchase the live bait. If you have kids or grandkids to bring along, they will be almost as effective as a hot girlfriend when fishing for advice. If you're lucky you might even find generous "dozen" counts in your bucket.

What fish can I expect in mid June and what should I throw?
Species - Bait
Pompano - crustaceans
Sheepshead - 
Sea Trout - 
Jack Crevalle - 
Redfish - 
Snook -
Redfish - 
Bluefish - 
Cobia - 
What other fishies?

Thanks!
- Matt -


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm.. a bit more thinking and I've got a few more tips lol. 

Nearly everything will hit Shrimp. I've live lined a big 5" shrimp without weight into an area where I saw a red fish and he made a dash for it lol. I've also just realized Flurocarbon line might be a good idea if fishing a float or clearer waters.. I just remembered a time I was fishing the pier with a bait fish under the float I've had trout dart up to the fish only to back off at the last second, maybe the mono leader scared em off? It was really clear water.. Bait wise all you really need is shrimp and any live bait fish if you got it. You can float em or sink em.. either might work. But obviously the whiting and pompano will be looking for food around the bottom, 2 hook dropper rigs on the bottom for those guys. Sometimes I even catch hungry trout on it hehe. 

I found during the summer months it's been harder for me and seriously this area is just really really weird and so hard to predict cuz of our tides. I've done a lot of fishing at lovers key. One day the water was really glassy and was not moving, had washboard sand and didn't get very deep, lots of baby whiting held up in the shallows. Another day it can be more normal, under 1 ft surf some fish around. And another day in the spring we've had 1-2ft swells, some funky current, dirty water and it got really deep really fast, caught sharks and hooked up into a cobia! Another day we'll have 2ft swells a lot of swash and whiting and pomps not too far out if coquina clams are being washed in... all this on the same beach!

This week I'll try some fishing with a new 11ft Paraflex I got.. haven't been able to cast it yet.. really excited! But I'm expecting to see normal water depth, with near glassy conditions.. not the best fishing condition. I'm just interested in seeing what might be out farther, normally I can cast within the first through or on top the first sand bar, sometimes a little past it, with my 9ft Stellar. Since this ONE time, the surf was minimal, but I was casting really far with my 9ft and I guess I was hitting a bar of some sort where stuff was feeding, we'll I found a ton of cat fish, but I'd get a Pompano after 6-8 cats lol. 

Everything you've listed is a possibility.. except the bluefish lol.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Thanks again Vinx. Please let me know how the new rod works out. Nothing like the first trip with a new fancy rod. 

It sounds like you might be like my fly rods with your surf rods. I often purchase slightly different rods that are mostly redundant. I have to "launder" money so the wife/CFO doesn't see Red flags like Bass Pro, Orvis, or REI. 

So. I can find the tides with an app, when is fishing good around them? Just before low, just after high, etc? I think I have a basic idea on how to find rips and will put my bait to one side of it. I'm hoping to get out once a day and can swing crazy hours to be productive. Should be able to be on the beach with a mile or so hiking parking lots and walkways in Pelican beach area. Not certain how early/late the trams run but they could further reduce that distance. Are beach hours regulated by cities? I am assuming pelican bay can only regulate up to the erosion control line but Naples rules can regulate the whole beach?

I got some more 'fishing supplies' in the mail today; Shipped from Switzerland but produced a bit South of Key West. ;-)

Thanks bud, 
- Matt -


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

My fluro leader material is coming in the mail today. I have barrel swivels for the top and one pack of clips for the bottom, I need to pick up more. 
Before I tie the rigs and/or order clips I'm wondering two things:

1) Since the clip is holding the sinker, I suspect it will likely be subjected to the most strain/stess when the rig hits the water from the cast. What pound rating/test should the clip be?

2) Would a snap/clip swivel at the bottom be better so that the entire rig can rotate? (versus just the barrel swivel at top and plain clip at the bottom)

I read about pop cork rigs last week and am excited to use those at the inlets, waterways, docks very close to the condo. When I can't make it down to the beach I can fish there. I'm going to pick up the DOA and Cajun thunder corks. I'm planning on getting DOA shrimp and have some New Penny color Berkley Gulp Shrimp on order. I have found I'm going to need to pick up a lot of stuff once down there as even the Bass Pro store here lacks most of the necessary Saltwater tackle.

- Matt -


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

OHMatt said:


> My fluro leader material is coming in the mail today. I have barrel swivels for the top and one pack of clips for the bottom, I need to pick up more.
> Before I tie the rigs and/or order clips I'm wondering two things:
> 
> 1) Since the clip is holding the sinker, I suspect it will likely be subjected to the most strain/stess when the rig hits the water from the cast. What pound rating/test should the clip be?
> ...


I tie my weights directly to the leader; in my opinion, a clip just bulks things up (I don't think the extra rotation from a swivel is really necessary). The downside to tying directly to the leader is that if you're changing weights often you'll end up replacing the whole leader more often. The upside is you have a more stealthy presentation. I would say I go with 1oz probably 90% of the time so that's not an issue.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Well.. the 11ft Paraflex is freaking AWESOME. It'll sling a 4oz 80-90yds on spinning gear with PP with fair ease. I feel on a good day with 6 and bait and good technique 120yds or more is doable... but the few times I tried power casting the cut shrimp just ripped off the hooks from the shear force. For a 11 footer that can cast 6-8oz it's as sensitive if not a little more sensitive then the Stellar I have. Which is pretty Amazing.. not much heavier either. I was definitely able to feel anything and everything stealing the bait off the hook on my far casts. 

Check out my last report of Blind Pass. Beach goers will be something you'll have to combat. Early mornings always seem to have some fish around cruising for food. Also that day after the tide fell and the sun came up we weren't catching anything near, so we were actually casting 70-90yds out to a sand bar catching everything from small jacks, lady fish, whiting, catfish. Bites were pretty quick so they were just feeding on that bar. Honestly... it's pretty hard to NOT catch fish, it's hard to catch GOOD fish lol.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Orange said:


> I tie my weights directly to the leader; in my opinion, a clip just bulks things up (I don't think the extra rotation from a swivel is really necessary). The downside to tying directly to the leader is that if you're changing weights often you'll end up replacing the whole leader more often. The upside is you have a more stealthy presentation. I would say I go with 1oz probably 90% of the time so that's not an issue.


Thanks for the advice Orange. I will consider tying the weight to the rig. If nothing else, the fact that you tie straight to the leader means if I use clips I won't need them to be 100# strength for my rig with 40# line.



Vinnx said:


> Well.. the 11ft Paraflex is freaking AWESOME. It'll sling a 4oz 80-90yds on spinning gear with PP with fair ease. I feel on a good day with 6 and bait and good technique 120yds or more is doable... but the few times I tried power casting the cut shrimp just ripped off the hooks from the shear force. For a 11 footer that can cast 6-8oz it's as sensitive if not a little more sensitive then the Stellar I have. Which is pretty Amazing.. not much heavier either. I was definitely able to feel anything and everything stealing the bait off the hook on my far casts.
> 
> Check out my last report of Blind Pass. Beach goers will be something you'll have to combat. Early mornings always seem to have some fish around cruising for food. Also that day after the tide fell and the sun came up we weren't catching anything near, so we were actually casting 70-90yds out to a sand bar catching everything from small jacks, lady fish, whiting, catfish. Bites were pretty quick so they were just feeding on that bar. Honestly... it's pretty hard to NOT catch fish, it's hard to catch GOOD fish lol.


Will read your report right after this reply. 

Wife's cousins were at the beach this week and had success. The North Beach area accommodations trams, etc. are currently closed due to storm damage, so they went to the south beach and walked a short bit north. Once past the umbrellas, cabanas, etc; the beach goers weren't an issue. Hopefully it remains that way in two weeks. I suspect the hours the cousin fished were more convenience based than targeted hours; she is a college-age sorority girl type. As you mentioned catching fish does not mean good fish: they caught rays, ladyfish, cats, whiting. Wonder if they had the bait too low or needed a second hook on the rig. Also heard at LT they could walk to the first bar. I need to remember where the trough along and breaks in are in that bar and throw there at HT, right?

Mother In Law worried about "sea turtle season" and said I might not be allowed to fish after dusk/before dawn. It appears the season spans from May to October; do all of the beaches close at night for 5 months of the year? I suspect the condo association goes more hog wild than actually necessary. By all means if there are nests I won't be fishing outside of daylight hours, but if the stupid HOA "closes the beach" I'll use the area past the ECL as long as City/County/State regs allow. Does anyone know what rules exist? I can't find anything after with many google searches. 

I tried out the new 10' rod with 2oz on 40# braid in a nearby lake and it really flew. Second reel has 25# braid. I can safely throw 4oz if needed on the 40# and 2oz is the most I should put on the 25# line, right? I was thinking of getting a 13' - 15' rod for the "big reel" and using the 10' for the "little reel". After casting that 10' for a while I think I will be better off with a 12'. The 2 piece 12' rods also have more guides than the longer 3 piece ones, more guides is always a good thing once you have a fish on.

Thanks,
- Matt -


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I'm flying down tomorrow afternoon and am super excited. Will have dinner at a little place in Naples called Steamers. I ate there on my last trip down 7 years ago and it is still there, hope it is as good as I remember. Fishing will commence Sunday morning.

Wife and kids left yesterday to stop en route at Uncles place on Lake Lanier for a few days. I sent all of my fishing gear, booze, and cigars in the minivan with them. JM / Surf-a-Fish: my local store was out of the Flor de Cana 7 year! Apparently the distributor up here changed and it will be 2 weeks before they have more. Hopefully I can find a bottle down there or I will have to do with Father-In-Law's Pyrat.

I appreciate all of the help and hopefully I'll have something to report.


- Matt -


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Best of luck Matt. Hope you enjoy you visit and catch a memory or two. Oh.... not to worry... we always have plenty of Flor 7 around.

Tight Lines,

JM


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

OHMatt said:


> Thanks for the advice Orange. I will consider tying the weight to the rig. If nothing else, the fact that you tie straight to the leader means if I use clips I won't need them to be 100# strength for my rig with 40# line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, Yes. Some beaches are off limits at night because of sea turtles.. some are sort of off limits simply because parking meters say your not allowed to park at night. Like Lovers Key is open from 8am - Sun Down. Ft Myers Beach has parking meters that say you can't park at night. Although there are Hotels right on the beach and you are allowed to WALK and FISH the beach, but most public areas say you can't park.

I don't remember if Sanibel or Captive had rules.. only fished em during the day. Other then that.. fishing at night was pretty bad the very few times I tired, maybe due to the limited night time locations?.. LOTS of stinkin hard head catfish were caught.

Anyways, have a great trip and definitely post some reports and photos!


----------



## lonewolf0420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Naples native here... As far as I know Steamers is still here.

I surf fish primary south of the pier off Gordon Drive. 

I surf fish with a Penn Battle 4000 combo - Mostly artificial baits. Snook have been hitting Mirrolure lil' John XL's caoted with a little ProCure Inshore.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Yesterday I brought in more catfish than I could count and one ladyfish. Would have liked more ladies. Live shrimp until they were gone, then frozen. Switched to one rod to stop continuously rebaiting. 

Today I fished for a few hours using a DOA combo in Clam Pass just prior to and after low tide. I hooked two nice snook. One shook free on second leap. Landed the other and it was a beauty. Both put a good bend in a 7' medium ugly stick. I will guess the one I landed was a bit over 2 feet and the one who shook free was pulling harder. Soon had several other anglers nearby. I'm probably going to concentrate at the pass the next few days.


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Greetings Matt,

Way to go on the Snook! Hope you can post some photos... Man I love those fish!

Cheers,

JM


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Yesterday the rods on my rolling ice chest "beach cart" got struck by a ceiling fan at the beach club. (The ceiling fan came out of nowhere and attacked.) The big glass surf rods were unscathed but my 4 piece ugly stick gx2 splintered and became 5. This doesn't speak well for the newest uglies: I'd think the old ones would have survived. The gx2 brought in several big smallmouth in Virginia last month, so at least it didn't go to the grave a virgin.

With 5 days left in my trip, a replacement was required. I bought a 2 piece ugly stick intercoastal this morning. They had gx2s on the rack, but the intercoastal's blank looked to be the old style. The new rod cast very accurately. I was able to consistently hit the edge of the water just shy of the trees. The strike detection was incredible, and the fights were fun.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

surf-a-fish said:


> Greetings Matt,
> 
> Way to go on the Snook! Hope you can post some photos... Man I love those fish!
> 
> ...


Thanks JM.

Pics or it didn't happen. 

WIFE fought me for my waterproof camera today to take pictures of the kids or something unimportant like that. I just need to leave with it before she wakes up tomorrow, more reason to arrive shortly after the 545 a high tide.

Hope to do be lucky enough to catch snook again. Really want something nice to post on Facebook, but will definitely share here also. 

Found.The.Rum. 

- Matt -


----------



## surf-a-fish (Feb 1, 2006)

Time to break out that Fly Rod!!! BTW, watch those gill plates on the Snook.. sharp as razors!

Yup... figured you'd find a little Rum in those parts!

Have FUN!

JM


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice on the Snook. 

One thing I may of forgot to mentioned.. if you got the equipment you can fish for Tarpon and maybe big Grouper at night near bridges. I know on Big Carlos Pass when the current is heading out to the ocean at night the tarpon hold up there waiting for food to flow into their mouths lol. Grouper hold up under the pilings.. Both are rather large and in areas I don't have the equipment for so I never really tried it :/


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Didn't hit the water until 8:30 :-(

Another snook today, albeit a tiny one. Hooked the minnow pictured below on DOA combo, cigar shape popper with clear speck shrimp again He was very confident hitting that 3" shrimp at his size.. Totally missed a big splashing hit later, tried to set too early. Spent a while with a new penny gulp shrimp on a 1/16th oz. 3/0 swimbait hook under the round DOA cork but no hits at all on that. Might hit the store tonight for another cigar shaped cork and maybe a few other DOA colors.

Thanks for the bridge info Vinx! I'll do some additional research and see if I'm allowed to head out. 









JM, I did not take your advice and pack my fly rod and I am really regretting the decision. The reel on my cheapie Ross WW 9# rod is a first gen Ross Gunnison G4, I'm really partial to it and didn't want to worry about what sand/salt would do to it. In hindsight I should have picked up a cheapie cast aluminum reel with line. While I have been able to cast the popping cork combo with good accuracy, I could do better with a fly and have less entry splash. Next time.. :-(


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Another today. He shook so hard the DOA shrimp slid up the leader. The color that worked remained clear with gold fleck. No takers on either DOA or Gulp in the penny color.





















Leaving tomorrow morning, again thanks to all who helped me out with my planning.


----------

